# The Force is With Me,



## Kevin (Dec 18, 2015)

I got dragged to the theater to see the new Star Wars movie. Sotting through commercials right now. Still 15 minutes to go and and not even 25% full. I like the matinee .. .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 18, 2015)

I've never seen any of those movies. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 18, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm there too! It's my sons gotcha day so this is what we are doing.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 18, 2015)

I have never seen one of the movies, nor have any desire to do so. Can't get in to that star wars/trek stuff for some reason.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## winters98 (Dec 18, 2015)

I went last night it was good


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm goin next week for a matinee too. It's crazy swamped over here...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I have never seen one of the movies, nor have any desire to do so. Can't get in to that star wars/trek stuff for some reason.




Where's my light saber.....


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 18, 2015)

.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 18, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 93213



I could taunt you with my big box full of Empire Strikes Back and Return of the Jedi toys and action figures from when I was a kid but that wouldn't be nice.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 18, 2015)

It was sort of a letdown for me. Not a single thing happened that I didn't see way ahead of time. I'd give it 3 out of 5'stars.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 18, 2015)

Star Trek just has so much more history to pull from, I think that's why the last few Trek movies have been much better. Star Wars has run its course unless they can come up with something new and stop going back to the same well over and over but with just different characters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 18, 2015)

the Force is generous in this one....


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I could taunt you with my big box full of Empire Strikes Back and Return of the Jedi toys and action figures from when I was a kid but that wouldn't be nice.....


I still have all mine....including my xwing...


----------



## Kevin (Dec 18, 2015)

I never bought a single movie thingy. Once I outgrew my G.I. Joe I never wanted anything else after that. I still have mine (my mom kept it) but man is it ever in bad shape. Mine is the one that collectors want - it has the springs in all the joints, knees shoulders elbows etc. but my Joe went through hell as my toy. It's probably worth about 5 cents lol.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2015)

I still have tons of my toys. Even gi joe. Although he only has pants now. At least he has some dignity left...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 19, 2015)

The only "toy" I still have is my baseball glove. My little brother destroyed all my toys except my glove. It survived because I'm left handed and he couldn't use it. Gary


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 19, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Where's my light saber.....


Somebody here makes em......and will be over cool......
I'm guess 'n it'll be a Tclem missississippi storm trooper sticker......


----------



## Fsyxxx (Dec 19, 2015)

Really enjoyed the movie. It was actually a Star Wars movie. Not like the last several. No ridiculous love story or cute annoying character that was only there to try and make up for a crummy film. I left feeling like a kid, I was a huge fan of the first three. My son also was just ecstatic over it. Good night was had by all!


----------



## Brink (Dec 19, 2015)

I hear there's a space balls sequel in the works

Reactions: Like 1


----------

